# My Stash... finally



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

So I got home.. reorganizeds my stash.. here is about 95% of it...









The Camachos..
Two boxes of Triple Maddies
Two boxes of 10th Annies
One box of Camacho Corojos
One box of Corojo Limited Diplomas
One box of 1962 Pre-Embargos








The CAO
One box of CAO America and one America sampler
One box of Brazilia Box press
Two boxes of Lx2's
One box of 65th Annies








The Padillas
One box of Miami's
One box of 1948's
One box of 1968's
One box of 1932's








The Olivas
Three boxes of MB2's
Two boxes of Serie V Maduros
One box of Serie V Belicosos








Misc Boxes
One box of Man O War
One box of Casa Fuego
One box of VS Triple Corojo








More misc boxes
Two boxes of AB Tempus
One box of Hoyo Dark Sumatra
One box of Diablo Picantes
One box of A Fernandez
One bundle of 3 Siglo Torpedo


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

RP Part 1
One box of Renaissance
One box of Winter Collection
One box of Summer Collection
One box of Rosado
One box of Vintage 1990








RP Part 2
One Cabinet of 50 of RP OWR
One box of Fusion
One box of Fusion MM








Misc Super Premiums
One box of Padron 1964 Maduros
One box of San Cristobol
One box of Padron 3000 Maduros
One box of Ashton Heritage Puro Sol Belicoso








Pepin part 1
One box of Cubao
One box of Mi Barrio
Two boxes of My Father








Pepin Part 2
One box of Vegas Cubanas
One box of Pepin Blues
One box of El Centurians
One box of Cabaiguans








The Perdomos
Two boxes of the Oscuros
One box of Lot 23 Naturals
One box of Habano Corojos
One bundle of the Cameroon Reserve


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Misc stuff in drawers


----------



## beaglepower (Apr 18, 2009)

Dude.. This is just amazing. Where do you store all these stogies?


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

My two humidors


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome cigars and humi's, glad you made it back home. Now enjoy sme of those cigars.


----------



## AspiringGent (May 15, 2009)

That's an amazing stash! How long has it taken you to accumulate that?


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I knew this was going to be an awesome thread once I saw your name and the word "stash". 
Good call on the Oliva MB3 too

One thing, you need to add a couple of boxes of La Aroma de Cuba Especial Edicions to your collection.

Also where do you go for your Camachos?


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

WOW! Now get to smoking!


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

Welcome Back!!!!

a side note
I think a cried a little seeing all of those awesome cigars


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

darkninja67 said:


> Also where do you go for your Camachos?


Got all of my Camachos except my Triple Maduro purchases off of Cbid.. Cant seem to get any deals on triple maduros on there. The 6x60 ran be $145 from the Party Source back in March and my friend stopped in his local and saw the special on a box of robustos for $113 so he grabbed them for me.



AspiringGent said:


> That's an amazing stash! How long has it taken you to accumulate that?


Most of my purchases were made while I was in Iraq from Jan to May... thats why most of the boxes are full.

I do have one other humidor seasoning and a humi pouch full of cigars waiting to be put in it.... so thats not ALL of my cigars just most of them


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

1. Welcome the f*ck home!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

2. When are you opening up the B*&M?


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Those boxes are to full.. get smoking. 

Great collection.


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

WOW!
WOW!!
Wow, you have alot of smoking to do.
Welcome back!


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

I guess you are not a fan of Fuente? 

Your stash is like the Jenna Jameson of NC cigar pRon dude.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

That it?.....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

darkninja67 said:


> I guess you are not a fan of Fuente?
> .


Not really, I hate their marketing and how they create fake scarcities and only release certain cigars at certain times of years... kind of snobbish to me.



Jordan303 said:


> That it?.....


Actually no lol... I have a humidor seasoning right now with a couple of humipouches full of cigars that were overflow from moving things around that I need to fill it with.


----------



## longburn (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW


----------



## Tango (May 5, 2008)

Wow, you just made my day!
Beautifull!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

thats insane....you got a problem...


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

WOW!

I don't think you will be running out of smokes any time soon!

Very impressive!


----------



## zucc (Feb 4, 2009)

holy crap i cant stop drooling....


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

First and foremost...._welcome back!!!_ What a wonderful stash to come back to.


----------



## Jack Straw (Nov 20, 2008)

Holy smokes.

Welcome back man!


----------



## MrMusicMan1 (Sep 5, 2008)

:yield:

Amazing! I was hoping you would post some pics of your stash! DAMN!!!

:clap2:

Literally :jaw:


----------



## MKR160 (Dec 2, 2008)

Thats not a stash, that's a cigar shop. Enjoy and welcome back. :usa:


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

AWESOME!!!!!!

and WELCOME BACK.


----------



## Jordan303 (Aug 16, 2008)

Acesfull said:


> Not really, I hate their marketing and how they create fake scarcities and only release certain cigars at certain times of years... kind of snobbish to me.
> 
> Actually no lol... I have a humidor seasoning right now with a couple of humipouches full of cigars that were overflow from moving things around that I need to fill it with.


Hehe wasn't really expecting that answer. Looks real nice tho! Looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

MKR160 said:


> Thats not a stash, that's a cigar shop. Enjoy and welcome back. :usa:


x2:biggrin1:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Great collection, thank you for sharing.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

I think you found the bottom of the slope!!


Awesome collection!


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is unreal


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Sweet_Cigars said:


> I think you found the bottom of the slope!!
> 
> Awesome collection!


 I hope the bottom arrives today.. expecting a box of Man O War Ruinations via UPS that I won last week on cbid for $64


----------



## Shervin (May 29, 2008)

That's a nice collection you got there Ace you stocking up for another tour?


----------



## c2000 (Oct 16, 2003)

Not only it is a large colleciton but most everything is high end quality.. Enjoy..



Jerry in Minnesota.


----------



## Egis (Feb 3, 2009)

Damn!!! That would last me years!!! Nice stash, Now thats a S-Chip Pre-purchase guys, not a box, bot a B&M! one of my local B&M's have less cigars then this guy does  Awesome Acesfull!!!


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Ok Ace, I checked this thread earlier at work but the pictures didn't open up so I didn't get the WOW factor like I am now. All I have to say is *"DAMN SON, WHAT HAVE YOU DONE?",* my wife said, "He'll never be able to smoke all of them".

*Very awesome collection man!*

*Oh yeah one question...*

*Whats it look like at the bottom of the slope cause I think you've hit it?*


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Impressive collection. I droolled over some of your Olivas.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

I started coughing and gasping for breath at about pic number four. I'm glad it's over, I don't know if I could take anymore.

That's just freakin amazing! Next time I think I have a lot of smokes, I will refer back to this thread.

WELCOME HOME SOLDIER AND THANK YOU!!


----------



## cp478 (Oct 23, 2008)

i've never even seen so many cigars in one place, OMG!


----------



## QWKDTSN (Jun 7, 2009)

Great googly moogly!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

As stated by everyone, Welcome back and Thank you for your service. I wish you lived close by because we would become friends very quickly and would be at your house ALL the time!:biglaugh:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Bahahahahahaha! Some very funny replies in here! Nice going guys!

I knew of course that you had been doing a major stockpile cause I had been enjoying your posts showing your buys since I joined.

But..... DANG!!! that is some beautiful work you did there Sir!!!! :yo: hats off to ya!!!!

Thanks for sharing!!!

That will certainly keep you busy for ...... a long.... LONG___ Time!!!!!

Hee hee hee!

I'm sure we are all VERY HAPPY FOR YOU! :thumb: :clap2: X 689!

_Dafiddla_


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Holy cock a doodle doo! Absolutely amazing! You certainly deserve it!


----------



## bogner (Jun 3, 2009)

WOW! seriously ... WOW! :bowdown:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

mlbar1153 said:


> As stated by everyone, Welcome back and Thank you for your service. I wish you lived close by because we would become friends very quickly and would be at your house ALL the time!:biglaugh:


The friends that live near me that do smoke come over and offer me a cigar when they come over but I make them smoke out of my stash because from the beginning I've always had an open humidor policy.


----------



## bgwvdave (Jun 4, 2009)

You are definitely inflicted with the madness

Hope you get to enjoy each and everyone of those beauties


----------



## Airborne RU (Oct 7, 2006)

That is a good use of deployment cash.

I would recommend more Pepin Garcia & Padron in your stash.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I got the Padron basics, the lower end and a nice box of 64's.. not a huge fan of the 26's I like the 64's just as much and they are cheaper. I got all the Pepin's that I do like I think I have most of his actual line except the Serie JJ which I dont care for at all not the ones he blends for everyone else like Tatuaje etc...
But I do wish I picked up some Illusione and a box of La Aroma de Cuba Edicion Especial which I guess are Pepins but are Ashtons *shrug*


----------



## Baz (Feb 11, 2009)

Unbelievable...I would like to collect a stash such as that as well but I would worry about losing them all over some humi problem...way to go...!


----------



## harley33 (Mar 27, 2009)

Nick....

One word, 

amazing...

Have you ever thought about insurance for those? Just incase they go up in smoke?:ask:


----------



## MattB (May 28, 2009)

That takes the cake, wow


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

Nick, good call on the LADC Especial Edicions.


----------



## thebayratt (Jun 4, 2009)

Your day must start off "hmmm which one to enjoy" then 3 hours later after going through them you find what you want.

You must have the back door after hours key to your local B&M! And they must not take inventory much because that is a crap-load of cigars! You are almost have the inventory of a distributor! Great collection though! If you ever find any "dog rockets" that you must get rid of, send them my way!! because it doesn't look like you have a bad cigar in the collection. lol


----------



## athomas2 (May 13, 2007)

Thats alot of cigars


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Nice collection. Don't get into Cubans. Then you'll be in real trouble.


----------



## KevinV (Jun 24, 2009)

Your selection is better than my local tobacconist's...I'm not kidding.


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

harley33 said:


> Nick....
> 
> Have you ever thought about insurance for those? :ask:


I was just wondering the same


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

they are covered under homeowners


----------



## eljimmy (Jun 27, 2009)

WOW!:wacko::jaw: Nice "Stash"


----------

